# Revenge Tombstone



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

I saw Terra Lair's Revenge stone and just had to make my own version!!!



















Spyder


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome! That looks.....sweet.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ooo, that is cool!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great concept and Great Job!! I love it and will pile on the bandwagon and make one of my own too.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW that looks amazing! Well done.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks great!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Superb!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nicely done! I think one of the best details is how some of the letters in "SWEET" have fallen to the base of the stone.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Excellent work! Your a master stone mason!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool! Love how you made the words look like they are crumbling down the side of the tombstone.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool! I like that idea and love the details. Real nice work!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone! It really ws alot of fun to make!


----------



## Scare316 (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks Great


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Spyder said:


> Thanks everyone! It really ws alot of fun to make!


:jol:Well......I don't want to stand in the way of your fun....how about making one for me? 
(teasing....unless.......)


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Well Pumpkin5, I wouldn't want to deny you all that fun of making your own!! LMAO


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That turned out superb! I'm sure the TOT's will find it quite disturbing.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

That looks awesome! Well done.


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Great tombstone!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

That is one sweet tombstone!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks again for all the great comments. I expect to see some others appearing soon so I can see other takes on the idea!! LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Spyder said:


> Well Pumpkin5, I wouldn't want to deny you all that fun of making your own!! LMAO


:jol:Spyder....I am a "giver" you will find that out soon enough about me....but if you insist....I will make my own.....dang it....

How about a "How To" then.......please............


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Will see what I can come up with.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow!! Fantastic!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

that is a great stone! Nice work!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is extremely well done! Great job on the details!


----------

